# Black, blue or green edition for WD drive? Confused!



## Master (Mar 5, 2010)

hello all, im looking for an answer to my question on western digital  hard drives . 
im going to buy a WD hard drive , a 500 Gig one , but im really confused which one to choose  . 
i've already given it a search and found couple of reviews on them ,and found out the Black edition is superior ! but what about the blue and green ones ? 
can anyone tell me which one is better between blue and Green ? i noticed that the green version has 32 Mb cache while the blue one uses only 16 Mb cache !oO ! will it not make the blue one less efficient than the green one ? 
and i want to use this hard drive for my old system ( you can see it on my profile !)
and this old system is mainly used for gaming by my little brother , and if he let me,for programming ! 
so another question that pops up here is , may i have some trouble using this drive on my Asus p4p800-x ? (cause it supports sata 1 , and the hard disk is sata 2) or no its just irrelevant . 
thank you in advance 

----------

```
system configuration 
M.B:Asus p4p800-x
RAM:2Gig Kingston DDR 400
CPU: 3G HT(OC 3.4)
VGA:Club3d HD 4670 AGP 1 GDDR3
PSU :Green 530A(real )watt
```


----------



## TIGR (Mar 5, 2010)

The breakdown is this basically:

*Blue*: a "middle option" for the cost-conscious
*Green*: low power, low noise, but also slower
*Black*: enthusiast performance

Blue and green have three-year warranties, black has a five-year warranty (to the best of my knowledge).

You'll have no problem plugging any of them into a SATA 1 port.

I'd also recommend looking at the 640GB drives, as the cost is not much higher and they really are a step up in performance.

Also, "green" is used by many manufacturers to denote more energy-efficient products (computer industry and elsewhere, as you probably know). Not sure about blue or black being used elsewhere.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 5, 2010)

I would avoid the green if it is used as a primary drive, but they are all good.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 5, 2010)

I strongly recommend the black one. People say it is loud but one of my friends had it and it was just like all sata II hdd


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 5, 2010)

I have both:












Love my AALS


----------



## Master (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you very much , i really appreciate that  . 
thank you again .


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm not sure if your MB will have an issue withthe HDDs due to being SATA I.
If it does, you will have to cap the HDD to 150MB/s only operation by placing a jumper on pins 5 & 6 on the HDD IF WD still do this.

The jumper instruction was taken off my WD1600JS and was necessary for my old ABIT AV8 3rd Eye to recognize it.

Although in saying that I did not have this issue with my older ASUS P4P800SE.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 6, 2010)

the blacks are very good, im running them in RAID the are blazing fast and pretty quiet


----------



## Indra EMC (Mar 6, 2010)

Master said:


> hello all, im looking for an answer to my question on western digital  hard drives .
> im going to buy a WD hard drive , a 500 Gig one , but im really confused which one to choose  .
> i've already given it a search and found couple of reviews on them ,and found out the Black edition is superior ! but what about the blue and green ones ?
> can anyone tell me which one is better between blue and Green ? i noticed that the green version has 32 Mb cache while the blue one uses only 16 Mb cache !oO ! will it not make the blue one less efficient than the green one ?
> ...



Black are Faster than Blue and Green drive. but WD Black Caviar draw more power than blue and Green, even on idle.

if you wanna save your wattage, use GREEN, but if you wanna FAST - RAID HDD using Black.

Blue is in the middle of them.

just like Seagate Barracuda and Cheetah.


----------

